# Why my wife is so perfect



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife just returned home late last night after visiting relatives back home in Ohio. Much to my suprise she pulls out a small box marked with the Walther logo. "It's not a P99, they were too expensive, but what do you think?" She bought me a OD Green P22 for Easter/birthday. Well, needless to say I was overjoyed, and I didn't get much sleep either, I was too busy looking at it and breaking it down and whatnot. Hopefully we will find somewhere to shoot it this Sunday. My wife has now endangered the life of every pop can and squirrel within sight:mrgreen: . I'll try to post some photo's later, gotta go find the camera. It's a beautiful little piece. Very well made and a very nice color.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats... gotta love 'em when they do that don'tcha???? Mine hasn't bought me a pistol (yet) she just tolerates me buyin' 'em.. 'course she shoots them as much as I do :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Nuke you got a jewel there just like me. Take good care of her and we will be waiting on the range report and pictures. Good luck young man.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats!!

On the gun and the wife!:mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

You've got a keeper! 


..she have a sister? :mrgreen:


----------

